# Viper 5902 car alarm for 2003 Toyota Tundra



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, guys and gals I bought a Viper 5902 car alarm remote start system to be installed in my 2003 Toyota Tundra SR5 w access cab 4x4. I need tips and suggestions from those of you who are familiar with the Viper 5902. Please help me as I plan on installing it myself and suggestions, tips are welcome....:beerchug:


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Main tips: Take your time. And study the wiring diagrams and the install manuals for the system and bypass module thoroughly.

Installed properly these systems will provide many years of good service. I have one on a 1994 Camaro that still works perfectly.

Good luck!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Raylo said:


> Main tips: Take your time. And study the wiring diagrams and the install manuals for the system and bypass module thoroughly.
> 
> Installed properly these systems will provide many years of good service. I have one on a 1994 Camaro that still works perfectly.
> 
> Good luck!


 As stated, have your trucks wires colors printed out on paper. Then I go to the truck find what wires I need, put Tee taps on them. then I harness the alarm making it look factory with electrical tape, I make several harnesses for each component such as an add on module ETC.
Then I use male spades on the end of the wire from the remote start(you can also hard wire witch entails soldiering every connection) but you'll never have to worry about lose connections. If i have a unit come back witch has Tee tapes, I'll then hard wire it and put a wire tie on each coupling of two or more wires, then solider it, and finally tape the snot out of it.
Toyota's are a cake walk usually as there cut and dry, here's a link to site with your trucks info(wire colors) if you would be so kind as to post it up for others to use? Also post back any and all questions you may have.

They don't like me copying an pasting the info :nono:
2003 Toyota Tundra Wiring


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

Keep those tips, etc. coming. Thanks so far to all those guys who have sent suggestions.
What is the bypass module for? Also, where is the best location for the siren, battery backup module, etc?

I almost forgot, do I need a 12 vdc relay for anything on my 2003 tundra???


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mlowder said:


> Keep those tips, etc. coming. Thanks so far to all those guys who have sent suggestions.
> What is the bypass module for? Also, where is the best location for the siren, battery backup module, etc?
> 
> I almost forgot, do I need a 12 vdc relay for anything on my 2003 tundra???


 the bypass module is used cause, every new car has a module witch is programmed to the factory key. If the computer brain does NOT see the same resistance when starting as the factory key produces, the brain tells the car NOT TO start and basically shuts off the fuel pump and the ignition sparking system(no gas/no spark). The bypass module is used in place of a factory KEY, to fool the computer system that the key is in the ignition when in fact it is not. If you were to bypass this, the car would start pretty easily. 
The horn is best placed under the hood, near the top of fire wall as far up off the road as possible(makes it hard to reach under and grab it) or they have to open the hood to shut it off. The battery back up will be fine under the drivers dashboard as long as there is a finish panel under it, so if they reach under to rip it out they have to remove the panel first.
Always think like a thief, if you wanna stop one!!
Cheers!:beerchug:


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, jaggerwild you really helped me out; thanks to you I called my web site for Viper products and they told me that I needed the PKALL Bypass Module for my 2003 Tundra.
I then ordered it and it should be here in 2 weeks.

Do you guys think if I decide not to install my Viper system that BestBuy would do a good job installing it? Also, would their work be guaranteed?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

2 weeks to get the PK-ALL module? Wow. That is glacial. Best Buy... hmmmm. Back in the day I had them do 2 vehicles. The first was my 1994 Camaro with a Clifford system from that period. Perfect install and that system still works like new. Then I had them do a Chevy S10 pickup for me in 1997. Total disaster. And the "lifetime warranty" was no good as they were no longer a DEI certified dealer when I went back to get it fixed. So with my 2009 Toyota Tacoma I went beack to DIY with my Clifford RSX system. It's hard to say what kind of install you will get at Best Buy... and I am not even sure they will do a DEI system since they aren't an authorized dealer... at least last I checked.


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

Raylo, I know its glacial but the web site offered 40% off the price and so I ordered the PKALL from them. Still I am not sure whether to tackle it myself or not. What about wire connections using POSI-TAPS and POSI-LOCKS; these little gems are expensive but the wire connections are as good as solder and heat shrink? Anyone know of a cheap place to buy POSI-Taps and POSI-LOCKS?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I won't sugarcoat it... it is a pretty involved install if you haven't done one before. My last one (2009 Toyota Tacoma) took me the better part of a weekend but then I only do one every 10 years or so. Not sure exactly what those "posi" connectors are. I did use a couple of t-taps for the door lock wires (it was a very tight spot) but otherwise I soldered my connections.

If you haven't at least done a stereo install or 2 and aren't comfortable messing with some serious wires you could take it somewhere. Best to find a good installer by word of mouth or somehow. Otherwise it's a crap shoot and they can either leave you with a system that doesn't work correctly or even screw up your truck electronics. The one bad install I had from Best Buy I had to go in myself and rip everything out and put things back to stock. It was a real PITA. Luckily nothing was permanently damaged.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mlowder said:


> Well, jaggerwild you really helped me out; thanks to you I called my web site for Viper products and they told me that I needed the PKALL Bypass Module for my 2003 Tundra.
> I then ordered it and it should be here in 2 weeks.
> 
> Do you guys think if I decide not to install my Viper system that BestBuy would do a good job installing it? Also, would their work be guaranteed?


 I'd suggest your local car stereo place first, see if there MECP certified. Here's a link I'm writing up for do it your self ers, see what you think(its not done).
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f257/alarm-remote-start-basic-information-612781.html


----------

